# Castle Combe Spring Action Day



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Any of you guys planning to attend?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you mean the one on Saturday 26 April 2014? 
https://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/ev ... ventID=628


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes that's the one!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Then No!
:lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The RR Day is that day you know that right?

J
xx


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Haha doh! I'm already booked onto a club stand there! Will keep my eyes peeled for any other TT's on the day


----------

